# Tired of waiting for LCP



## hargroder (Dec 21, 2006)

Back in February I put a deposit on a new LCP thinking I would get in mid March. I have a Keltec that has been flawless but wanted the Ruger. After all the waiting, I think I lost the feeling for it. I have seen several post about problems with the LCP and my Gun shop was charging me full retail of $330.00 for it. My gun shop still hasn"t received any. I think I will wait until all the bugs are worked out and all the hype has gone and prices are lower. I just can't see getting rid of my trouble free Keltec to buy a overpriced pocket gun with a few bugs to be worked out. I will use my deposit for more ammo for my SP 101.


----------



## hideit (Oct 3, 2007)

i ordered mine in february 22 and got it april 14
patience is a virture - it is a wonderful gun
i was surprised how smooth the trigger pull was


----------



## nboles1215 (Nov 6, 2007)

I feel your pain...I've been waiting on Gander Mountain to get their shipment and they have not received a single one. I spoke to GM's product specialist and he said that they have 1,000 on order from their distributor....who know's. I just keep calling and calling. I do believe that this little guy will be one to wait for!

Good Luck-


----------



## Teuthis (Apr 9, 2008)

*Waiting*

I started looking at those too. I have no problem with .380 as a defense round, and I have been seeking just such a pistol. And this Ruger looks like a perfect pocket pistol. But considering the wait right now, I will probably wait it out and pick up on later when they are more available.

When you all finally receive yours, I would appreciate a review and opinion. Good Luck!


----------



## AZ Outlaws (Dec 3, 2007)

hargroder said:


> ...I have seen several post about problems with the LCP and my Gun shop was charging me full retail of $330.00 for it. My gun shop still hasn"t received any. I think I will wait until all the bugs are worked out and all the hype has gone and prices are lower.


What problems have you been reading about? The only issue I know about is the peening where the empty case slams back on the frame, just below the ejector. Kel-Tec's P3AT has the same issue. Ruger stepped up and redesigned the area, something Kel-Tec has not seen fit to do. They leave it up to the owner to live with it or file it down on their own.

I have 500 rounds on mine with no malfunctions using WWB, Golden Saber and Cor-Bon DPX.

Hang in there, Ruger is cranking them out and more are starting to show up in the gun shops. Many stores are already selling the LCP in the $269.00 - $289.00 range. I know Cabela's buys their's from the distributer for $220.00 and sells them for $279.00 at their Glendale, AZ store.

Here is a pic of my little pocket pistol and one showing the peening I was talking about and the area Ruger has fixed by milling it out....


----------

